
Opus Came to Be - metajack
https://jmvalin.dreamwidth.org/16616.html
======
ncmncm
Everything ever published that touches on developments at Xiph.org turns out
to be fascinating and unreasonably informative.

If you have experience in the development or deployment of Vorbis, Ogg, Opus,
or AV1, please pile on. There can never be too much public information about
the history of these deeply inspirational developments. They represent the
pinnacle of human engineering achievement. Every generation that comes after
will only benefit from studying them, how they came to be, and the people who
made them happen.

------
peter_d_sherman
"At the time, audio codecs were mostly divided into two categories: there were
high-delay, high-fidelity transform codecs (like MP3, AAC, and Vorbis) that
were unsuitable for real-time operation, and there were low-delay speech
codecs (like AMR, Speex, and G.729) with limited audio quality."

I did not know this about audio codecs, but it makes a lot of sense, and this
article is interesting, if not fascinating to anyone who is interested in
audio codecs, sound engineering, and/or mathematical transforms...

------
vkaku
Opus is great. I wish all contemporary streams shipped with Opus + AV1

------
StavrosK
This is a very interesting article, thanks for posting it.

